# marlin .22lr



## gp (Feb 28, 2006)

i am looking into either a model 60 or 795. i was just curious if the tube design is comparible to the mag. design of the 795. basically if it loads as consistantly and ease of use.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

I think you would be happy with a model 60, I have one and have been very happy with it. It is very reliable and accurate.

I have not shot the 795, so I can't offer advice on that one.

I personally like the tube fed 22's better then the magazine fed.

The spec's on the 2 rifle are pretty much the same.

The Model 60 holds 4 more rounds in the tube and weighs a half pound more.

I also have a speedy loader. Makes reloading allot quicker then fumbling with a magazine.

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Tube is going to take longer to load up but your fingers will hurt less. Plus you can get/make tube loaders. 60 should be fine.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

My personal thought on fumbling with mags is that if you're doing that, you need to practice reloads more and get something to keep pre-loaded ones in. The belt cases suck, I just drop em in a pocket.

I've used both tube-fed and magazine-fed rifles, and really, I like the mags a lot more. But I can understand why people might want the tube-fed design. Really, it's personal preference. Although if you've got to use a speed-loader to keep the gun fed, is that really all that different from a magazine?

Take a look at the 10/22 as well. A used one will run you about the same as a new 60, and it's a much better gun overall. Oh, and what are you planning to use it for? Varmint or paper?


----------



## gp (Feb 28, 2006)

i'll mostly just use it for plinking gophers around the farm. do you have any other suggestions other than the 10\22. my friends all have one and i wanted to be abit different. thats why i was looking at the marlin.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you want to get something better made and more accurate than theirs, spend the extra bucks and go for a Thompson Classic or r-55.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

The model sixty is a peice of ****. Mine jams every third shot and some times the ejector loads 2 or doesnt close. Get a remington or ruger.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The model sixty is a peice of &$#*. Mine jams every third shot and some times the ejector loads 2 or doesnt close


Then you simply have something wrong with your gun. Why don't you just fix it or maybe just clean it. You are the only negative response to the model 60 I've seen posted anywhere. Certainly not a qualifying representation of the model 60 good or bad.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm with born2hunt02 buy a Ruger.

If you don't want a 10/22 buy the Remington 597.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

You know how to work on a gun? 10/22 is simple to learn on even if you don't. Build yourself a custom gun, starting with a used one. A barrel can take 45 minutes to do well, you can replace the stock while you're at it, and be done in an hour and a half. Or you can get overly-involved and spend six months on one gun. Any way you want it. Can't do all that with a Marlin.

As for being different...well, all cars have four wheels. If, one day, someone made a car with three wheels, would you be all fired up to be different? Of course not. Because there's a reason all cars have four wheels.


----------

